# Kyokushin in Utah



## lonewolfofmibu (Apr 27, 2010)

I am sure i'm not the first person to ask this and i'm pretty sure i won't be the last, but I am a big admirer of Kyokushin Karate and would love to train it if i could find a dojo that taught it, does anyone know of any kyokushin schools in Utah, or a style of karate derived from kyokushin.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 27, 2010)

There are no Kyokushin schools in your area.  The state of Utah isn't too friendly towards full contact schools.  

The closest you're going to find is Arakaki Sensei's group.  They have schools in the Salt Lake City area, and teach Muso Kai Karate Do.


----------



## blindsage (Apr 27, 2010)

I looked for Kyokushin, Enshin, Ashihara and Seido schools, couldn't find any.  I find it odd though that a state supposedly unfriendly to full-contact would have so many MMA schools.


----------



## David43515 (Apr 27, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> There are no Kyokushin schools in your area. The state of Utah isn't too friendly towards full contact schools.
> 
> .


 

I wonder if there is any reason for that. Is there some kind of legislation against them? Or is it just a local cultural phenominon? 

I`ve only spent a little time there, but since I`m a Mormon I have lots of friends from there. Several of the Mormon churches here in Hokkaido actually teach Kyokushinkai _in the church_ as a form of recreation, so I doubt if it`s any religious reason that keeps it from being popular there.


----------



## repz (Apr 28, 2010)

Good luck in your searches. My school isnt under Kyokushin organisation anymore, so its name is under my japanese instructors name with karate do attached to it. To find this out I had to read his bio (since many schools promote full contact, but it isnt kyokushin/oyama full contact, but more like kickboxing with gloves, or point karate, I learned to dig deeper for info) which included his background in kyokushin, and his rank in oyama karate. So maybe some time looking up styles and names that are vague to their "style" can land you in a good kyokushin style school.


----------



## bwindussa (May 5, 2010)

You know, now that you mention it, I have seen a lot of MMA schools here in SLC. I know there's quite a lot of sport fighting that goes on here. My little sister was actually involved for a while and it seems to be growing in popularity.  

I have never heard of legislation against full-contact but Utah is full of strange laws.


----------



## buraianto (May 12, 2010)

lonewolfofmibu said:


> I am sure i'm not the first person to ask this and i'm pretty sure i won't be the last, but I am a big admirer of Kyokushin Karate and would love to train it if i could find a dojo that taught it, does anyone know of any kyokushin schools in Utah, or a style of karate derived from kyokushin.



I am not familiar with many schools in Utah, but I can second the nod to Muso Kai. It isn't kyokushin  but they do full contact sparring. I trained there once, with my friend who is a black belt there, and Shihan Arakaki and the students I met all train hard. It may be a bit far for you, as it is about 45th South in Murray.

Our club trains in Shiseikai, which is close to Kyokushin. We train at BYU which I'm sure is too far, but in the past there was an active club at U of U. The U of U club kind of dried up, so nothing is happening there now.

As far as full contact sparring in Utah, Ultimate Combat Experience, an MMA promoter, has been based in Salt Lake City for quite a while. I watch their shows on TV every once in a while, so I'm pretty sure we don't have laws against it.


----------



## lonewolfofmibu (May 17, 2010)

I found a Kyokushin practictioner in utah, he teaches jiujitsu and Muay thai mainly but I am sure if enough people want to he'll start Kyokushin classess
http://mori-jiu-jitsu.com/instructors.html


----------



## KyokushinUtah (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm Alfredo Chandia Sensei, Yon Dan and trained under Yoshifumi Ito Shihan (Oregon Kyokushin). I rencently moved to Utah (Utah Valley Area). If you are interested in training in Kyokushin, feel free to contact me at 385-204-2501. Osu!!!


----------

